# Star Trek: Ascendant - OOC



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2009)

This is the Official OOC thread for the Last Unicorn Games' Star Trek game. Please post your characters here.

Shakedown Cruise IC
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/265574-star-trek-ascendant-shakedown-cruise-ic.html

Star Trek: Ascendant Background
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/264557-star-trek-ascendant.html


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2009)

*Dr. Crescent*

[sblock=Character Sheet]Name: Raphael Crescent
Rank: Lt.
Position: Chief Medical Officer
Assignment: _USS Ascendant _

*Attributes* 

Fitness 2 
Coordination 2 
Intellect 3 
Presence 2 
    Empathy +1 
Psi 0 
* 
Skills* 

Administration (Logistics/Starship) 2(3) Intellect Skill

Athletics (Running/Climbing) 2 (3/3) Fitness Skill

Command (Military Training/Starship) 1 (2) Presence Skill

Computer (Simulation/Modeling) 2 (3) Intellect Skill

Culture (Human) 2 (3) Intellect Skill

Dodge 1 Coordination Skill

Energy Weapons (Phaser) 1 (2) Coordination Skill 

First Aid (Chemistry/Biology 3(4) (Wound/Combat Training) (5) Human (4)

History (Human/Ktarian/Federation) 2 (3/3/3) Intellect Skill

Language Intellect Skill
      Federation Standard 3 

Law (Starfleet Regulations/Federation) 2 (3) Intellect Skill

Life Sciences (Exobiology/Microbiology/Biology/Genetics) 3 (4/4/4/4)

Medical Sciences (General Medicine/Exoanatomy) 2 (3)

Personal Equipment (Medical Tricorder) 3 (4) Intellect Skill

Physical Sciences (Chemistry) 2(3) Intellect skill

Planetary Tactics (Small Unit) 1 (2) Intellect Skill 

Planetside Survival (Mountains) 1 (2) Intellect Skill

Science (Biotechnology) 1 (2) Intellect Skill

Shipboard Systems (Medical) 3 (5) Intellect Skill 

Vehicle Operations (Shuttle) 1 (2) Intellect Skill

World Knowledge (Earth) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
* 
Advantages/Disadvantages* 

Patron (Parents) +2; Department Head (Ascendant Class) +3; Innovative +1 (Free courage point to spend for original thinking); Argumentitive -1 (subtract one die from tests to influence others); Pacifism -3 (will fight only to defend self or patients in your care); Impulsive -1 (spend a courage point or succumb to impulsiveness); Code of Honor -2 (Physician's Oath);
　
　
Courage: 4 
Renown: 8 
   Aggression: 0 
   Discipline: 0 
   Initiative: 0
   Openness: 2
   Skill: 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Dr. Crescent
Age: 37
Gender: Male
Species: Human/Ktarian Hybrid
Occupation: Chief Medical Officer
Affiliation: Federation Starfleet
Rank: Lieutenant

2333 - Raxell Raphael Crescent, son of two highly celebrated federation doctors is born. Due to his father being Ktarian, Raphael is born with an intimidating set of bone spikes on his forehead.
2358 - Graduated valedictorian from Starfleet Medical Academy at the young age of 25. Assigned to USS Endeavour as Medical Officer.
2363 - Promoted to full Lieutenant and assigned as Chief Medical Officer on Endeavour when his predecessor transferred to teach at the Academy.
2367 - After the Battle of Wolf 359, while Endeavour was undergoing repairs, Raphael became a professor of Comparative Xenobiology at the Academy.
2370 - Gave up teaching to take up on an offered position as Chief Medical on a new prototype "warship".

Raphael, or Raxell as his ktarian name goes, is a passionate man with incredible knowledge and skill as a doctor. After a stint of teaching at the Academy he came to the conclusion that the serenity of Earth was not meant for him, as he longed back to the space. When he was offered the position on the Ascendant, he jumped to it. He has a keen mind and is quite famous among the medical circles of the Federation. Being a forefront expert on various alien physiologies, his expertice was one of the models that was incorporated to the EMH.

Raphael is straight forward, no nonsense man, but he enjoys very much various holodeck entertainment novels and historical holoprograms. Occasionally he gets lost in his thoughts as he ponders some medical dilemma, and can be found wandering the halls, unattentive and fingertips pressed together on his lips.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 23, 2009)

Name: Benson
Rank: Ensign 
Position: Chief Flight Control Officer
Assignment: USS Ascendant 

Attributes 
Fitness 2 
Coordination 2 
Intellect 3 
Presence 2 
Willpower +2 
Psi 0 

[sblock=Skills] 
Administration (Starship) 3 (4) Intellect Skill
Athletics (Anbo-Jitsu) 2 (4) Fitness Skill
Command (Starship) 2 (3) Presence Skill
Computer (Simulation/Modelling) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
Culture (Human) 2 (4) Intellect Skill
Dodge 1 Coordination Skill
Energy Weapons (Phaser) 1 (2) Coordination Skill 
Engineering - Propulsion Engineering (Warp Drive) 2 (3) Intellect Skill
History (Human) 2 (3) Intellect Skill 
(Federation) (3) 
Intimidation (Bluster) 1 (2) Presence Skill
Language Intellect Skill Federation Standard 3 
Law (Starfleet Regulations) 2 (3) Intellect Skill 
(Federation) (3) 
Personal Equipment (Tricorder) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
Planetary Tactics (Small Unit) 1 (2) Intellect Skill 
Planetside Survival (Jungle) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
Primative Weapon (Staff): 2(3)
Search (Anbo-Jytsu senses): 3(4)
Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3 (5) Intellect Skill (Sensors) (4) 
Space Science (Stellar Cartography) 1 (3) Intellect Skill
Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 2 (3) Intellect Skill
Vehicle Operations (Shuttle) 1 (3) Intellect Skill
World Knowledge (Earth) 1 (3) Intellect Skill
Engineering - Systems Engineering (Transporter/Replicators) 2(3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Advantages/Disadvantages] 
Curious +1 (When confronted with a mystery you get an extra courage point to spend); Department Head (Ascendant Class) +3; 
Engineering Aptitude +3 (Gain an extra die when making any engineering skill test); Argumentitive -1 (subtract one die 
from tests to influence others);Arrogant -1 (lose 1 die on any command, persusasion, and charm test unless you spend a 
courage point not to resist the temptation to be gratingly superior); Dark Secret -2 (This is why you lost your command 
rank, but has been sealed by Starfleet);[/sblock]

Courage: 4 
Renown: 6 
Aggression: 2 
Discipline: 0 
Initiative: 0
Openness: 0 
Skill: 4


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

*Lieutenant Commander Jonas Hale*
Chief of Security & Tactical Operations, USS Ascendant

Lieutenant Commander Jonas Hale is a decorated combat officer, having been involved in both a fair number of ground actions and shipboard actions. He is considered an expert in tactical and security systems, as well as hand-to-hand and phaser combat. While he is an easy going, likable guy off-duty, he is a no-nonsense, get-the-job done officer.

Physically he has the lean, athletic build of a man who keeps in good physical condition. A thick head of brown hair crowns a ruggedly handsome face. Hale takes pride in his appearance, and always does his best to keep his uniform clean and pressed. His quarters are always organized and neat; he believes that sloppiness simply shows a lack of discipline.


Brief Background Timeline:
*2335* - Jonas Hale is born
*2353* - Enters Starfleet Academy
*2357* - Graduates Starfleet Academy, assigned to Castel I. Fought several engagements against the Talarians (Galen Border Conflicts).
*2359* - Promoted to Lieutenant (JG), transferred to USS Budapest (NNC-64923), assigned to patrol the Federation-Cardassian border. Involved in multiple skirmishes with Cardassian forces.
*2362* - Promoted to full Lieutenant, assigned to the Nebula class ship USS Endeavor (NCC-71805)
*2367* - During the Battle of Wolf 359, Hale distinguished himself by taking over the tactical station after the Endeavor's Chief Tactical Officer was gravely wounded when the ship was strucl by Borg weaponry. Promoted to Lieutenant Commander following the battle.
*2370* - Transferred to USS Ascendant as Chief of Security & Tactical Operations





Name: Jonas Hale
Rank: Lt. Commander
Position: Chief Security/Tactical Officer
Assignment: USS Ascendant

*Attributes*
- Fitness 2
- Coordination 2
--- Dexterity +1
- Intellect 2
- Presence 2
--- Willpower +1
- Psi 0

*Skills*
- Administration (Starship/Starfleet/Logistics) 2 (3/3/2) _Intellect Skill_
- Athletics (Running/Specific Game) 2 (3/3) _Fitness Skill_
- Command (Starship/Combat Leadership) 1 (2/3) _Presence Skill_
- Computer (Data Alteration/Hacking) 1 (2) _Intellect Skill_
- Culture (Human) 2 (3) _Intellect Skill_
- Dodge 2 _Coordination Skill_
- Energy Weapons (Phaser/Phaser Rifle) 2 (3/3) _Coordination Skill_
- History (Human/Federation) 2 (3/3) _Intellect Skill_
- Language _Intellect Skill_
- Federation Standard 3
- Law (Starfleet Regulations/Federation) 1 (2/2) _Intellect Skill_
- Medical Science (Forensics) 1 (2)
- Personal Equipment (Tricorder) 1 (2) _Intellect Skill_
- Planetary Tactics (Small Unit) 1 (3) _Intellect Skill_
- Planetside Survival (your pick) 1 (2) _Intellect Skill_
- Security (Law Enforcement/Security Systems) 2 (3/3)
- Shipboard Systems (Tactical/Sensor) 3 (5/4) _Intellect Skill_
- Starship Tactics (Starfleet/Planetary Support/Cardassian/Romulan) 2 (3/3/4/3) _Intellect Skill_
- Systems Engineering (Security) 1 (2) _Intellect Skill_
- Unarmed Combat (Starfleet Martial Arts) 2 (3)
- Vehicle Operations (Shuttle) 1 (3) _Intellect Skill_
- World Knowledge (Earth) 1 (3) _Intellect Skill_

*Advantages/Disadvantages*
- Contact (Starfleet: Commander T'Ril [Vulcan]) +1
- Rival (Starfleet: Lieutenant Commander Thoros [Andorian]) -2
- Bold +1 (Free Courage Point where you take the initiative in the situation)
- Intolerant (Cardassians) -2 (You can't hide your dislike, unless you spend a courage point)
- Famous Incident to be countered with Physical Disadvantage possibly countered with Medical Remedy (During the Battle of Wolf 359, Hale took control of the tactical systems, but a bridge explosion caused him severe trauma, including the perforation of his spleen. Though it was later replaced with a synthetic, it still requires occasional checks by medical personnel to ensure proper function)
- Code of Honor -2 (Rapid Response)
- Department Head +2

Courage: 5
Renown: 8
Aggression:
Discipline: 0
Initiative: 0
Openness: 0
Skill: 8


----------



## garyh (Sep 24, 2009)

*Lt. Thy'vren Kevas*
_Chief Science Officer, USS Ascendant_

Kevas graduated from Starfleet Academy with honors in 2352.  The young Andorian served for several years on the USS Rutledge during a series of deep space stellar mapping missions.  After earning the rank of Lt. JG, Kevas transferred to the USS Saratoga in 2361, where he earned a position as the temporal mechanics specialist and, in 2364, the rank of full Lieutenant.  Kevas was one of the few survivors from the Saratoga at the Battle of Wolf 359 in 2367.  With no ship and no post, he took a leave from active Starfleet duty to study at the Vulcan Science Academy, seeking to enhance his scientific expertise while honoring the Saratoga's Captain Storil, a Vulcan who had earned a great deal of respect from Kevas for his accomplishments in both Science and Command.  After three years at the Vulcan Science Academy, Kevas had decided to return to active duty.  The Chief Science Officer of a prototype ship was too good an opportunity to pass up, and he submitted his application...





Name: Thy'vren Kevas
Rank:  Lt.
Position:  Chief Science Officer
Assignment:  USS Ascendant

Attributes
Fitness 3
Vitality +1
Coordination 2
Intellect 3
Logic +2
Perception +1
Presence 2
Psi 0

Skills

Administration (Starship) 1 (2) Intellect Skill

Command (Starship) 1 (2) Presence Skill

Computer (Simulation/Modelling/Programming) 1
(2/3) Intellect Skill

Culture (Andorian/Human/Vulcan) 2 (4/3/3)

Dodge 1 Coordination Skill

Energy Weapons (Phaser) 1 (2) Coordination Skill

Engineering - Propulsion Engineering (Warp Drive) 2 (3) Intellect Skill

Engineering - Systems Engineering (Computer) 1 (3)

History (Andorian/Federation/Early Federation) 2 (3/3/2) Intellect Skill

Language Intellect Skill
Andorian 3 Federation Standard 1

Law (Starfleet Regulations) 2 (3) Intellect Skill

Personal Equipment (Tricorder) 2 (3) Intellect Skill

Physical Science (Computer Science) 1 (2) Intellect Skill

Planetside Survival (Arctic) 1 (2) Intellect Skill

Primitive Weapon (Chakra) 2(3) Coordination Skill

Shipboard Systems (Tactical/Sensors) 2 (3/4) Intellect Skill

Space Science (Stellar Cartography/Astronomy/Astrophysics/Astrogation/Thermodynamics/Subspace Theory/ Temporal Mechanics) 2 (3/3/3/3/3/3/4) Intellect Skill

Vehicle Operations (Shuttle) 1 (3) Intellect Skill

World Knowledge (Andoria/Earth/Vulcan) 1 (3/2/2) Intellect Skill

Advantages/Disadvantages

Curious +1 (When confronted with a mystery you get an extra courage point to spend); Department Head (Ascendant Class) +3; Excellent Hearing +2 (Gain an additional die when making tests involving sound or hearing); High Pain Threshold +2 (Any modifier to skill tests caused by injuries is reduced by 1); Arrogant -1 (lose 1 die on any command, persuasion, and charm test unless you spend a courage point not to resist the temptation to be gratingly superior);

Courage: 4

Renown: 8
Aggression: 0
Discipline: 0
Initiative: 3
Openness: 2
Skill:3


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 24, 2009)

[sblock=Lieutenant Steven Winters]Engineer
Name: Steven Winters
Rank: Lt.
Position: Chief Engineering Officer
Assignment: USS Ascendant

Attributes
Fitness 2
Coordination 2
Intellect 3
Logic +2
Presence 2
Psi 0

Skills
Administration (Starship) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
Athletics (Running/Climbing) 1 (2) Fitness Skill
Command (Starship) 1 (2) Presence Skill
Computer (Simulation/Modeling/Programming/Research) 2 (3/3/2) Intellect Skill
Culture (Human/Federation) 1 (2)
Dodge 1 Coordination Skill
Energy Weapons (Phaser) 1 (2) Coordination Skill
Engineering - Material Engineering (Structural/Spaceframe/Vehicular) 1 (3/2) Intellect Skill
Engineering - Propulsion Engineering (Warp Drive/Impulse) 2 (4/3) Intellect Skill
Engineering - Systems Engineering (Transporter/Replicators/Computer/Communications/Weapons/Sensor) 2(3/4/3/3/3) Intellect Skill
History (Human/Federation) 2 (3/3) Intellect Skill
Language Intellect Skill
Federation Standard 3
Law (Starfleet Regulations) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
(Federation) (2)
Personal Equipment (Tricorder) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
Physical Science (Physics/Mathematics) 1 (3/3)
Planetside Survival (Desert) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
Shipboard Systems (Environmental/Transporter) 2 (3/3) Intellect Skill
Space Science (Stellar Cartography) 1 (2) Intellect Skill
Vehicle Operations (Shuttle/Ground Vehicle) 1 (3/2) Intellect Skill
World Knowledge (Earth/Mars) 1 (3/3) Intellect Skill

Advantages/Disadvantages
Curious +1 (When confronted with a mystery you get an extra courage point to spend); Department Head (Ascendant Class) +3; Engineering Aptitude +3 (Gain an extra die when making any engineering skill test); Innovative +1 (In a situation where original thinking, get an extra courage point).

Courage: 4
Renown: 8
Aggression: 0
Discipline: 0
Initiative: 2
Openness: 0
Skill: 6[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 28, 2009)

*News*

On the two news stories, which one would you rather do first evacuate the Federation Embassy with a quick trip to vulcan and another mini adventure on Vulcan, or diplomatic run with the Gorn.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> On the two news stories, which one would you rather do first evacuate the Federation Embassy with a quick trip to vulcan and another mini adventure on Vulcan, or diplomatic run with the Gorn.




Edit: On second thought, I think the Gorn story would be most interesting.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

how do you use the words diplomatic and Gorn in the same sentence????

That is like saying Vulcan rock band!!!

I'm for either Benson will complain no matter what we do. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> how do you use the words diplomatic and Gorn in the same sentence????




That's exactly why I was thinking it would be interesting. Hale is just glad it isn't the bloody Cardies!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 30, 2009)

I was going through the crew roster in the background thread and noticed this:


> Corwin, Mala (NPC)
> 
> Assignment: Medical Officer (General)
> Rank: Ensign
> ...




Considering Raphael has just spent the last three years as teacher at the Medical Academy, it seems he has been Mala's Exoanatomy Professor . I imagine it being somewhat intimidating to have her first assignment working for her teacher


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Considering Raphael has just spent the last three years as teacher at the Medical Academy, it seems he has been Mala's Exoanatomy Professor . I imagine it being somewhat intimidating to have her first assignment working for her teacher




The only question is she cute or did she have a crush LOL if I were GM you would be in some serious RP trouble lol

Or did you give her a bad grade or save her in a lab accident darn the possiblities are endless.

Glad Benson doesn't have your problems I just have to manuver 2 million tons of scrap metal through the void of space

HM


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Glad Benson doesn't have your problems I just have to manuver 2 million tons of scrap metal through the void of space




I'd think that since space doesn't have any friction that this would be a pretty easy task!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I'd think that since space doesn't have any friction that this would be a pretty easy task!





SHHH!!! don't remind them of that


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I'd think that since space doesn't have any friction that this would be a pretty easy task!




Until you take into account inertia. That certainly complicates things.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah when they say "Full Stop!" it ain't as easy as it is on T.V. 

this baby don't stop on a gold pressed latnium[sp?]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Yeah when they say "Full Stop!" it ain't as easy as it is on T.V.




Yeah, they often ignore the laws of physics when they say things like Full Stop. And I hate the battle scenes where the ships are just sitting their firing at one another...that ain't no evasive maneuvering!



HolyMan said:


> this baby don't stop on a gold pressed latnium[sp?]




Latinum, actually. It comes in slips, strips, bars and bricks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Latinum right.... n before i except after t how could I forget LOL 

HM


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Until you take into account inertia. That certainly complicates things.




Pish posh. Now we're just arguing semantics!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Pish posh. Now we're just arguing semantics!





2 million ton semantics, but your right it should halt when the captain yells "HALT!" why do you think Benson gets thrown in the brig all the time

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> 2 million ton semantics, but your right it should halt when the captain yells "HALT!" why do you think Benson gets thrown in the brig all the time




Bad attitude?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> why do you think Benson gets thrown in the brig all the time




Bad personal hygiene?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Bad attitude?





That too...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Bad personal hygiene?





he did let himself go there for a little while but the sonic shower can only get so much off you know

edit:brb tonight heading to lunch nice chatting at you guys


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Blackrat* - I do think it would be intimidating, especially since she is not on board yet, and has no idea that you will be there. I have worked with one of my teachers before, everything you did felt like it was a test and the instructor was grading you. 

As for the relationship, I will follow your lead. I am not going to force a romance on any player, unless they are interested in following that story line. If you are interested in a romance with any of the npcs, any player can PM me and we can discuss it. 

*HolyMan & Rhun* - There were a set of advanced flight/tactical maneuvers actually published in Decipher's Trek game. I could look at them and see if they could be converted over easily. 

An example would be like attack pattern Zeta Alpha 3, in which there would be a combined 4 actions where Benson would do a Z-axis swoop followed by a high velocity turn, and then Fire in Passing which Benson would give Hale a bonus to Hit on the final action, but it would be a complicated maneuver in which penalties would be added for Benson's multiple actions. 

If Benson would miss any of the rolls, Hale might be at a negative for the final shot. Would this be more realistic for you on the starship combats? Would you gentlemen like me to look at the rules? 


*Ascendant Thread* - I have moved the skill rolls with the examples to a rule section on the Ascendant Thread along with a couple of other items.

I will slowly be adding more rules, like a full skill list, Advantages and Disadvantages list, as well as how experience works. I have just been trying to catch up at work lately. Any time I add a rule section I will make a note on the OOC thread, so if your interested you can look at it.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> *HolyMan & Rhun* - There were a set of advanced flight/tactical maneuvers actually published in Decipher's Trek game. I could look at them and see if they could be converted over easily.
> 
> An example would be like attack pattern Zeta Alpha 3, in which there would be a combined 4 actions where Benson would do a Z-axis swoop followed by a high velocity turn, and then Fire in Passing which Benson would give Hale a bonus to Hit on the final action, but it would be a complicated maneuver in which penalties would be added for Benson's multiple actions.
> 
> If Benson would miss any of the rolls, Hale might be at a negative for the final shot. Would this be more realistic for you on the starship combats? Would you gentlemen like me to look at the rules?




I like this concept, as it better matches the type of starship combat seen during Star Trek DS9 battle scenes. DS9 was much better at actually having ships move around during battle than TNG was.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I like this concept, as it better matches the type of starship combat seen during Star Trek DS9 battle scenes. DS9 was much better at actually having ships move around during battle than TNG was.




I am for anything 

We should try a few right see what we like ????

Hm


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> We should try a few right see what we like ????




Well, since we will be taking orders from the Captain and/or X.O., I just figure they'll tell us what to do. "Ensign Benson, attack pattern Omega-3. Commander Hale, fire at will." Then we do our thing, and see what happens.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

HolyMan & Rhun - Ok, I will take a look at the rules and see what we can do. 



Ascendant Thread - I have added some more pictures up on the thread. See how they look. I like the old style look for the observation lounge, and have the breifing room seperate.

Skill list added to Ascendant Thread.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

How do you call up the little spoiler box with the button press in your posts?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> How do you call up the little spoiler box with the button press in your posts?




You have to used the spoiler blocks. {sblock} at the beginning, and {/sblock} at the end of what you wanted in the spoiler block. Use square brackets [ ] instead of these brackets { }, though. If you want to title the spoiler block, you do {sblock=BlahBlahBlah}.

[sblock=For KnightTemplar]
You can also hit quote on my post, and it will show you exactly what I've done here. 
[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, Rhun.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 4, 2009)

Ascendant Thread: I have added the Advantages/Disadvantages list with base descriptions. If you want to switch out some of your current Advantages and Disadvantages out, PM me please.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 5, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> *Blackrat* - I do think it would be intimidating, especially since she is not on board yet, and has no idea that you will be there. I have worked with one of my teachers before, everything you did felt like it was a test and the instructor was grading you.



Yeah, that's pretty much how I meant. It would probably be like that for her .


> As for the relationship, I will follow your lead. I am not going to force a romance on any player, unless they are interested in following that story line. If you are interested in a romance with any of the npcs, any player can PM me and we can discuss it.



 Thanks Rhun... Now you've given us some very interesting RP possibilities. Heh, I'm not against anything and it would certainly be interesting if she had a crush on Raphael at the academy  We'll see how it goes...

BTW, sorry for my absence. I had a couple extra days off from work and it mostly went to playing SWSE with the table group.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Thanks Rhun... Now you've given us some very interesting RP possibilities. Heh, I'm not against anything and it would certainly be interesting if she had a crush on Raphael at the academy  We'll see how it goes...




That was KT, not me! If Raphael tries to pursue a relationship with Hale, he'd be flattered...but he doesn't swing that way!


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to admit, I'm loving the pictures in the Ascendant background thread.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

Agreed. It really gives a good feeling of the arrangement of the ship.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 8, 2009)

In all my games that I GM, I try to use visual enhancements to better describe the area. The problem is I have used about all the good ones I found on Ex Astris Scienta. I can't really find anymore diagrams like that to illustrate the areas. So for your offices, yours will probably look like the Executive Officer's office on Deck 3. Same with the Senior Officer Quarters. If you want them on the thread written up with a certain style or specific items, PM me your descriptions of your seperate quarters and I will add them to the thread. 

Blackrat: On the that Advanced Medical Diagnostic Lab, I'm not too hot on the name. Do you have any good ideas on what we should call that area? Also do you want a seperate Chief Medical Officer's office or use the one that is already designated in the Sickbay picture?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 8, 2009)

Heh, if you don't mind suggestions, this pic is still decent looking for our "Ten Forward" (or whatever it will be named) though it starts to look already like most interiors were designed after Intrepid-class  
http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/gallery/factfiles/voy-messhall.jpg

Also, yeah, I'd like for Crescent to have a decent sized office near the sickbay. Similar to the XO's office. Or for some variance, I like this: http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/gallery/factfiles/ente-readyroom.jpg except with a couch instead of a bed . If you don't mind, I could write a few sentences as a description... I'm thinking he might have some unusual art pieces...

EDIT: Ack... It doesn't like hot-linkin... The first is Voyager's Messhall and the second Enterprise-E's Ready room. You can probably find them from Ex Atris yourself


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Heh, if you don't mind suggestions, this pic is still decent looking for our "Ten Forward" (or whatever it will be named) though it starts to look already like most interiors were designed after Intrepid-class
> http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/gallery/factfiles/voy-messhall.jpg




That would make sense, as the Ascendant and the Intrepid class would be being commissioned within a couple of years of one another. 'Ten Forward' seems to indicate that the name of the lounge is associated with the location on the vessel...as in Deck Ten, Forward Section. Not sure if we want to follow a similar naming convention, or simply call it "The Lounge" or "The Pit" or "The Swamp" or something. LOL.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 8, 2009)

On the Lounge, I was thinking of having a retired crewman run it and name it like White Dwarf or something like that. So it would be still a ship bar, but have a couple of people paid to run it without having them be normal ship personnel. I would still have to figure out their personalities though. Kind of how like Guinan was the bartender but not ever issued a uniform or a rank. 

I will look at the pictures Black rat and grab them. Go ahead and write them up and I will post them up on the Ascendant thread.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 9, 2009)

More pictures posted on the Ascendant thread.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay... Along with his interest on alien lifeforms, I imagined Dr. Crescent to be a collector of bladed weapons from alien cultures, mostly received as gifts from persons he has befriended in the past. So if it's ok, here's a description for his office:

_The CMO's office shows the peculiar interests of Dr. Crescent. Contrary to his pasifistic nature the walls are decorated with an assortment of bladed weapons from various cultures. You can spot at least a Klingon Bat'leth, an Andorian Ushaan-tor and a Vulcan Lirpa among others. All neatly hanging on the walls or in stands._


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> On the Lounge, I was thinking of having a retired crewman run it and name it like White Dwarf or something like that. So it would be still a ship bar, but have a couple of people paid to run it without having them be normal ship personnel. I would still have to figure out their personalities though. Kind of how like Guinan was the bartender but not ever issued a uniform or a rank.




This sounds good. I take it the Ascendant falls into the "Explorer" class of ship that is the mainstay of the Fleet? That is, ship's where Star Fleet personnel have their families aboard, and their are civilians as well as Star Fleet on board the ship.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 14, 2009)

Rhun - Since your main base will probably be Starbase 39-Sierra, you could have family stay there. If you wanted your family to come aboard, that wouldn't be a problem. But the ship will cross the Explorer and Dreadnought lines, so there will be a few battles. 

If the borg come through, you will be the first line of defense. If your wife was also a starfleet officer assigned to the Ascendant, they would probably let you bring your children along. 

Not to mention, always more npcs for me to play with.

Blackrat - Description added to the Ascendant thread. Do you just collect the various weapons or do you learn how to use them? Garyh's character is not bad with the Andorian weapons like the Chakra, and the npc science officer Sharl Shranim will be found with various holoprograms practicing her talents with the Andorian weapons. 


Sorry I have been lagging lately, but I have been doing a lot of work lately.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2009)

NP on the lagging the timing has been good for me as I am a nice, fun, super great guy it is hard for me to come up with the grumpness I need to play Benson. 

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2009)

No probs on the lag... I enjoy slow pace myself.

As for the weapons, no, I think Crescent is just a collector. He might know which part to hold on to on the various weapons, but otherwise he's no warrior. He just considers weaponry to be one of the most curious facets of cultural expression and for that reason collects them from various alien cultures.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Rhun - Since your main base will probably be Starbase 39-Sierra, you could have family stay there. If you wanted your family to come aboard, that wouldn't be a problem. But the ship will cross the Explorer and Dreadnought lines, so there will be a few battles.
> 
> If the borg come through, you will be the first line of defense. If your wife was also a starfleet officer assigned to the Ascendant, they would probably let you bring your children along.
> 
> Not to mention, always more npcs for me to play with.





Not so worried about all that...Hale is single. And suddenly quite attracted to an Orion Lieutenant.  

I was just wondering if we were looking at at a situation like the Enterprise (with lots of families on board) or the Defiant (which generally had no civilians on board). Sounds like we are in between.


----------



## garyh (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey all!  I'm going on vacation for a week.  I'll be bringing my laptop and the hotel has wifi, but I'm still likely to be on significantly less anyway.  Don't feel like you have to wait too long for me if my turn comes up!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Have fun gary!


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 21, 2009)

Rhun and Holyman, I have a very basic frame work of the starship combat system. I am going to try to send these to you in PMs with a few example maneuvers and get your take on them before I convert everything across. The biggest part is that for every successful or failed roll. The difference between the roll and the target number will create a penalty or bonus to the next characters actions. Manuevers that still have 4 steps will be the most difficult.  

If anyone else would like to see the frame work just let me know. This is a combination of the original space combat rules and the rules from Decipher's version in which space combat is just not sitting still from the Next Gen series, to where it is a major factor from the DS9 series.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice, I'll keep my eyes open for you to send them.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 3, 2010)

I know I am running late on the space combat rules. I am just exhausted from the holidays and all the family running.  I will send them to you as soon as I can.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2010)

NP knightemplar, Do you have an example maybe I'm wondering what combat will be like I mean my character wouldn't be deciding manuvers just carring out orders givin by the captain. Or do things like my politing effect say the phaser fire or torpedo hits?/

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 3, 2010)

The base difficulty is decided by the maneuver and the amount of actions being handled at once. If you beat the number for every two points you are over the next person on the maneuver gets a +1 bonus to their roll. 

Say the maneuver for your part is a 7, between your skill and your roll added together, you get a 10. Then the Jonas would get a +1 bonus to his next part of the maneuver. If you would fail and get like a 5 total roll, then Jonas would get a -1 for his next part of the maneuver. 

A simple manuever for helm would look like Match Speed. The total difficulty would be a 4 for you to beat on your roll including your flight operations skill roll of 5, so there is no real way you could fail that test unless you rolled a 1 on your luck die. For each maneuver there will be certain bonus it contains and certain negatives. 


A defensive pattern would have the captain issue you an order for Gamma-4. This consists of three actions a Hard About, A Z-axis movement, and an Open movement. Because there is three actions all being done at the same time it would raise each difficulties target number by 3. 

The first action Come About is basically a 180 turn that is a target number of 4 for the helmsman basically, but now it becomes an 7. So if the helmsman rolls really well, he grants himself a bonus for the second roll for the Z-axis maneuver. 

The Z-axis manuever is basically an up or down movement that is normally around an 7 difficulty, but is now an 10 difficulty while the helmsman performs all three actions at once. 

Open is another easy manuever with about a 4 target number, but is then modified to an 7. 


So all together, the helms has turned the ship around 180 degrees, dropped it down on the Z axis and is trying his best to get open ground between him and the attacker. 

There are also ranges in this game, so most ships do not want to be in point blank range in a slugging match. This way the maneuvers come in, to try to make this seem like the fight has movement going on. 

So basically there are three main categories of the actions: Helm, Tatical, and Command. Each one is broken down to having a certain prerequisite skill level for use. Easy manuevers would require a level one skill shipboard systems (flight ops or tactical specialization) or Starship Tactics and a target number around 4. Medium Manuevers would require a level three skill level and have a target number around 7. The most difficult manuevers would require a level 5 skill level and a target number around 10. 

Other officers can also provide bonuses too. Say the science officer wants to use the sensors to provide tactical with the weakest point in the shields or a good heading to provide the helm to go behind an asteroid, depending on that persons roll, he could also provide the other player with a bonus on his next skill roll. 

The engineering officer can be doing emergency repairs after a section has been hit and knocked offline, or he can finely tune the phaser array and provide Jonas with a small bonus to damage. 

Due to your previous experience and rank, most fo the players currently have anywhere between the level 3 or level 5 for those skills.

Does this seem fair to all of you?

On posting this manuevers, which would be easier to refer to by alphabetical or broken down into levels under command, helm, and tactical?


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 6, 2010)

I have started adding maneuvers for space combat on the ascendant thread down at the bottom. Take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Can not find those manuvers could you post a link somewhere plz and ty

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is a link to the post

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/264557-star-trek-ascendant.html#post5044913

Here is a link to the thread. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/264557-star-trek-ascendant.html


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Sweet, I'll take a look at them.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 8, 2010)

I have added more Maneuvers to be looked at on the Ascendant page.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 10, 2010)

The last set of Maneuvers have been added. If anyone can think of new ones, talk to me and lets see what we can do.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 10, 2010)

Various upgrades to the Ascendant thread. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/264557-star-trek-ascendant.html


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks, KT!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2010)

Lot of manuvers glad I have a place to look them up. 

Question: How many years since Wolf 359 has it been again I was going to post IC but need some reference. 

Thanks in advance,

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 12, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Lot of manuvers glad I have a place to look them up.
> 
> Question: How many years since Wolf 359 has it been again I was going to post IC but need some reference.
> 
> ...




Around 3 or 4


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like it is time to fight some Gorn! I hope Lt. Srosski is okay with that!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm... Could he be a double agent? Benson has his doubts about the man  lizard. LOL I don't know how I'll play this yet but Benson is skeptical of everyone at first.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hmmm... Could he be a double agent? Benson has his doubts about the man  lizard. LOL I don't know how I'll play this yet but Benson is skeptical of everyone at first.




Hmm...maybe Hale will get to play a recreation of Kirk's fight with the Gorn in TOS!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

Or Archer's fight in Enterprise.  You going to disable him with some grav-plating trick LOL

Hm


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Or Archer's fight in Enterprise.




I hate when they retconn the timeline!


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is the representation of the Gorn ships I will use, I do not like the boxy types I found out on the web. 






 



Here is a nice picture of a Gorn too that does not look like a man in a rubber suit like the early Godzillas films also.​ 



 



As for your question Rhun, for the total of your security forces, I would expect you to have the most especially as a dreadnaught. Since I can not find any type of breakdown by department of a crew listing. I think once the ship takes on all 250 personnnel, I would expect you to be pushing 80-90 between tactical and security. For every 10 - 20 people I would think you would have one officer in oversight, so about about 5-9 officers.​ 
But some of them would have very specialized skills like the one or two members of the rapid response team or the tactical weapons specialists to oversee the enlisted tactical and engineers working on weapons, or maybe an EOD specialist. This may lead to extra officers over what is considered enlisted personnel oversight.​ 
I have only put a few up so you can interact with them, I may introduce more as I go through more adventures then they get a small blurb about them on the Ascendant thread. But even with the larger ships, not every crewmember was detailed unless the story involved them some how.​ 
Specifically ranking departments on size I would say for the Ascendant it would be security/tactical, engineering, operations, science, flight ops/command, and medical/counsling (which they do report to the CMO). 
​ 
I do have a question for everybody though do you only want information about the current adventure available on the Ascendant thread or do you want to keep a running back log with old npcs also that appeared in previous adventures?​


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> As for your question Rhun, for the total of your security forces, I would expect you to have the most especially as a dreadnaught. Since I can not find any type of breakdown by department of a crew listing. I think once the ship takes on all 250 personnnel, I would expect you to be pushing 80-90 between tactical and security. For every 10 - 20 people I would think you would have one officer in oversight, so about about 5-9 officers.​




Alright, based on that I updated Hale's request to have all security *officers* meet in his office. 5-9 people will probably fit; 80-90 certainly wouldn't. 



knightemplar said:


> I have only put a few up so you can interact with them, I may introduce more as I go through more adventures then they get a small blurb about them on the Ascendant thread. But even with the larger ships, not every crewmember was detailed unless the story involved them some how.​




Not a problem, there are often scenes with the main characters addressing subordinates, in which nobody ever receives names. I can work with that.



knightemplar said:


> I do have a question for everybody though do you only want information about the current adventure available on the Ascendant thread or do you want to keep a running back log with old npcs also that appeared in previous adventures?​




I'm not sure exactly what you mean by this?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> I do have a question for everybody though do you only want information about the current adventure available on the Ascendant thread or do you want to keep a running back log with old npcs also that appeared in previous adventures?




A Star Log thread?? What would that be like you putting in entries like log entries so we could go read them and remember pervious people places and things?

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 16, 2010)

This is down the road for the future. 

After two or three adventures are done. Do you still want an npc listing of the people you have meet in the Gorn adventure for reference or would you just want an npc listing of who is currently important in the adventure that is taking place. I looked at a couple of other people who have done the background threads.

There was one background thread that had information on the npcs who were important for the first adventure that was three or four adventures ago, but were not really relevant for the party's current adventure. There were also threads, were the DM erased all the old npcs and updated it with the npcs for the current adventure. 

If our group would like me to keep all the old npcs maybe to refer back to in posts in later games, I need to think about how to do it and arrange it within the ascendant thread. I might have to move posts around and such. If the group would only like just the current npcs, then I can just use one post and clear it as necessary.

A starlog thread like HM suggested would not be a bad idea, but I would like to keep it in the Ascendant thread for easy reference. That is why I am taking suggestions from the group.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> After two or three adventures are done. Do you still want an npc listing of the people you have meet in the Gorn adventure for reference or would you just want an npc listing of who is currently important in the adventure that is taking place. I looked at a couple of other people who have done the background threads.




I would definitely like to keep a listing of past NPCs. Even if the situation is one of our PCs referring to something that had happened previously, this would help with the details of any given past acquaintance.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 17, 2010)

I have added costs by experience points for improvement of skills, attributes, edges and advantages to the bottom of the Ascendant thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/264557-star-trek-ascendant.html

I had about a good portion of unarmed and melee combat manuevers, then a book fell on the back button of my mouse and I lost it all. I will post it, when I get it typed all back up into something like Wordpad.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 17, 2010)

Rhun, how about keeping them in the ascendant posts, but if they are not in the current game putting an like (NPC-Inactive) marker by their names, so one gets them confused with current npcs. 

Also do you want the Federation/Starfleet NPCs kept seperate from other factions such as the Gorn of this episode?

The Federation NPCs that I currently have are assigned to the patrolling zone, and may make occasional appearances in future stories. Such as if the crew catches a Tal Shiar agent in a adventure, you can expect Commander Doleo to show up right after that.

I can also do a Starlog post like:

Stardate - Stardate  Shakedown Cruise (Complete)
We met so and so and had to do this and that, there were some complications though because this guy wanted to be difficult. In the end this is what happened and Starfleet was not exactly estatic about the solution, but it did work. 

I would probably put that into the first thread of the Ascendant post, where I have the quick links to the other threads. Down in the NPCs area, I would have a little description, personality and background info like I do for the current people on the ship. 

I am reorganizing the Thread. I may do a directory of the current thread in the top thread too. But I may have to move posts and such, thats how all the pictures in the starship interiors thread got so big, and now I have to resize them back to what they were.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 17, 2010)

I have posted some unarmed and melee combat maneuvers on the Ascendant thread, with some examples of Martial Arts styles that I know characters have. There are more Martial Arts than that, but right now I am keeping it confined to what people know.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 20, 2010)

I found this on the break down of a tactical cruiser which is about the same as the Ascendant. It comes up to about 240 crew. This should be a good representation of which department has how many crew. I will probably shift a couple of the numbers later on. 
* 
Command Branch*: 15% (36, 9 officers/27 enlisted)
Command: 5%(12, 3 officers/9 enlisted)
Strategic Operations: 5% (12, 3 officers/9 enlisted)
Flight Control: 5% (12, 3 officers/9 enlisted)

*Operations Branch*: 70% (168, 42 officers/126 enlisted)
Engineering: 20% (48, 12 officers/36 enlisted)
Operations: 10% (24, 6 officers/18 enlisted)
Security: 20% (48, 12 officers/36 enlisted)
Tactical: 20% (48, 12 officers/36 enlisted)

* 
Science Branch*: 15% (36, 9 officers/27 enlisted)
Medical: 10% (24, 6 officers/18 enlisted)
Science: 5% (12, 3 officers/9 enlisted)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice find, KT. That is very useful!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> An older man with a balding head materializes in front of Dr. Crescent's desk. "what is the nature of the medical emergency?"



Wait, it's Mark I afterall? I thought we had a Mark II prototype... Or is it a fall between prototype that still uses Mark I appearance?


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 22, 2010)

If it is ok with everybody. I was thinking that we use invisible castle for rolls and then post results. The first dice always rolled will be the Drama die. So if the first d6 comes up as a 6, then you would add the two highest together for your skill test. Also if your in combat include your damage with the attack, depending upon what your opponent is doing for his actions, you might still hit him. 

Rhun, do you want to try a quick melee combat to try the melee combat maneuvers and the skill tests? This way everyone can see what we are doing. After the ship launches, I was thinking about stopping at the Jupiter Station range for a weapons test of the ship manuevers.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 22, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Wait, it's Mark I afterall? I thought we had a Mark II prototype... Or is it a fall between prototype that still uses Mark I appearance?




It is the upgraded version of the original one. The enhanced one with Dr. Bashir being used as the primary model wont happen until around 2374. They are trying changes to the program including a bed side manner subroutine.


This weekend I am going to try and add more of the combat rules including weapons and damage, ranged weapon maneuvers, as well as health and healing.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually the Bashir one is LMH, Longterm Medical Hologram. But the standard Mark II is played by Andy Dick. But anyways, I'm ok with it being a prototype of original looks


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 22, 2010)

I must have missed the one with Andy Dick. I knew about the one where Bashir was asked to model for it. After looking it up, I see what you mean.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> I must have missed the one with Andy Dick. I knew about the one where Bashir was asked to model for it. After looking it up, I see what you mean.




Heh, those were both some of my favourite episodes. It's hilarious when EMH II says to EMH I that "I'm a doctor, not a commando"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Rhun, do you want to try a quick melee combat to try the melee combat maneuvers and the skill tests? This way everyone can see what we are doing. After the ship launches, I was thinking about stopping at the Jupiter Station range for a weapons test of the ship manuevers.





Yes, I'd definitely like to give it a try and get an understanding. I'll post IC here today.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Heh, those were both some of my favourite episodes. It's hilarious when EMH II says to EMH I that "I'm a doctor, not a commando"




I love that episode.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 23, 2010)

I have added more to the combat manuevers post on the Ascendant thread, including health, taking damage, the Wound Levels, and Healing the wounds as well. 

Combat is dangerous in this game. Phasers for the most part usually stun an opponent on the first shot. Disruptors do a lot of damage also, usually lethal damage. Its best to avoid being hit and shot in the game. 

I am going to put up some weapon and equipment stats later on the Ascendant thread.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 24, 2010)

I have placed energy weapons, examples of melee weapons, some heavy weapons as well as more general equipment at the bottom of the Ascendant thread.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2010)

FYI, I ran out of time to post Friday, and yesterday EN World appeared to hve had some issues. So I will get my IC post up tonight. And sorry for the delays.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 31, 2010)

Just to let the players know. I am about to do a quick advance to 6 am the next morning. Its been a long night, but they have gotten what was asked of them to do and still manage an hour or two of sleep before wakeup. Rhun and Ethandrew, the only thing that you can not fully check is the shields, as you can not activate them to try them while moored in spacedock. But the level 1 diagnostics on the shielding computers did pass while they were off. 

All senior staff officers will need to be in full dress uniform at 0900 at the shuttle bay for Fleet Admiral Kiel's arrival and the change of command ceremony. 

Also Admiral Kiel is to be afforded all customary orders for her rank. Basically as she enters rooms, you will hear people call Admiral on Deck, and everyone comes to attention. I will assume that everyone will follow this rule and just keep going with the scenes.

Rhun - There is a note that port torpedo launcher 17.2 failed diagnostic and is being listed as down until engineering has time to take it apart and figure out what is wrong. 

Garyh - You have ran every concievable test on the sensors as well as the main computer, and could not find anything wrong. 

Holyman - One of the type 12 shuttle craft has a problem while trying to power it up. You have listed it as down and are awaiting an engineer to help you go through it. 

Blackrat - The biobed sensors are misaligned and you have put in a workorder with engineering to fix it. 

Ethandrew - You have the lists back and transmitted to the Stardock. There was not much on them as you have 2 industrial size replicators for engineering parts, as well as pretty full storerooms. You will get the transporters realigned on the alternative frequency and will be running tests on them in the morning. You will get a couple of workorders overnight from the other departments on certain things that you will have to assign engineers for.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, KT...what is expected of Jonas in overseeing the security training?


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends on what you want to do. You can watch or you can participate. At your Martial Arts level you would have the equivalent of a Black Belt if I remember correctly. You could always go and try a match in the arena. If not I can run an npc through it and post the numbers with moves so the players can try to follow along. 

Word of caution though, the opponents can be unarmed or melee, never ranged. The program was built to train advanced unarmed/melee techniques.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 5, 2010)

I have put the first section of the fight on the holodeck on the IC thread. I will try to finish it up this weekend. Right now I think Mar'Kul is in a world of trouble.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 6, 2010)

I have finished the fight on the same post, I thought it might last another round or two, guess not. The 1.5 multiplier for the abdomen shot pretty well put Mar'Kul away. So he moved down 5 Health Levels with just one unarmed strike. 

Combat is tricky and dangerous. Especially when you get into Phasers and Disruptors with multiple levels of damage. 



If it was a PC not in a holodeck, I would have stopped at Near Death and given a couple of rounds hopefully for someone to apply first aid. I do not like killing PCs needlessly.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 17, 2010)

The second demo battle on the holodeck has been posted. 

I am going to go ahead and start working on the Admiral's arrival post.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 25, 2010)

Helluva post, KT.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm going to update the image of Dr.Crescent on the weekend. The character creator on Star Trek Online is just amazing... If anyone else wants theirs done with it, let me know


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> I'm going to update the image of Dr.Crescent on the weekend. The character creator on Star Trek Online is just amazing... If anyone else wants theirs done with it, let me know




You can give Hale a shot, though I do kinda like the compression-rifle pose piece that I'm currently using.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2010)

Rhun said:


> You can give Hale a shot, though I do kinda like the compression-rifle pose piece that I'm currently using.




Yeah, that's one awesome pic 

If I get around to it, I can do a pose like that too...


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 26, 2010)

Blackrat, if you feel up for it, I wouldn't mind having something for Lt. Winters. I picture him as being somewhat mousy and disheveled, someone who knows he's not attractive and so he doesn't really try. Receding hairline too.

How is the gameplay in ST: Online? I'm intrigued by it.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2010)

What the... The character creator has just about everything else except for the "Naomi Wildman horns"... The one thing that I'd need 

Well, I'll tweak it with something 

@ethan: I like it. The space stuff is just absolutely Star Trek. The ground stuff not so much... As for anything else, well, I'm not familiar with MMO's but I believe it's pretty standard on gameplay etc.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 29, 2010)

GaryH has pulled out of the game. He sent me a PM last night. I will go ahead and NPC his character.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> GaryH has pulled out of the game. He sent me a PM last night. I will go ahead and NPC his character.




Did he ever even post IC? I don't recall.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 30, 2010)

I kinda suspected as much since he only posted once or twice...

Anyway, I got some nice pics on weekend. I particularly like the way Hale and Benson turned out. I'm not sure about Winters as ethan didn't give much description to work out, but he now has receding hairline and a thin beard. I'm most disappointed with my own pic, mostly because the creator lacks the tiny horns. I'll try to arrange the pics to one group picture and then post it here.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Anyway, I got some nice pics on weekend. I particularly like the way Hale and Benson turned out. I'm not sure about Winters as ethan didn't give much description to work out, but he now has receding hairline and a thin beard. I'm most disappointed with my own pic, mostly because the creator lacks the tiny horns. I'll try to arrange the pics to one group picture and then post it here.





Sweet. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

That will be awesome thanks Blackrat.

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not too good with photoshop so there's some minor irregularities, but I am quite pleased with the overall success


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice, Blackrat. Do you want me to post it on the Ascendant thread?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job on the pics Blackrat (I would say a little gray in Bensons hair buy just keep as is) 

Think some work on NPC's like the green security guard  maybe in order LOL

HM

EDIT: Hey I'm the only one in a red shirt am I the token dead guy first away mission????


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 6, 2010)

KT, sure if you like, go ahead.

Holyman, yeah, I tried to put some gray in but it didn't show well enough... And sure enough, you are the redshirt 

EDIT: Hmm, I just thought of a way to improve the pic, mainly making the irregularities less disturbing. I'll update that thing some day soon.

Oh, and KT, how did you do that dedication plaque for ascendant? It's really cool.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice work, 'rat! I like it lots.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, now it's even better. And since I deleted the first one, you can't probably even tell what I exactly did


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2010)

You added stars?? Or were they already there and I missed them??? 

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2010)

Not exactly... I changed the whole background to a more "organic" one. So yeah, it did get stars added as a result too


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2010)

The new one looks great! Again, nice work!


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 9, 2010)

Picture added to the first post of the IC thread. Nice work, Blackrat.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2010)

So who do you feel like playing as my Ops man KT? Both will be kool for me but I'm leaning towards Solam myself. 

Jamie would be great too and probably more talkative for you. Unless you just want to post "Solam looks over at Benson again, and raises one of his eyebrows."  

Let me know so I can greet them. 

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 11, 2010)

Lets go ahead with Jamie.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the Ascendant information thread?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Nevermind, I finally found it.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2010)

Got a little busy at work and forgot I wanted to ask you how Courage points work. 

Mostly how do you spend them (or what do they do when you do spend them) and how do we get them back? Benson only has 4.

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 27, 2010)

Before you roll, you tell me how many you want to use to raise the roll. You can use up to 4 to adjust a single roll. So if you spent 4 on the roll, it would be the roll and modifiers added up and then add the 4 or how many you decide to spend.

 Take a look at the fights a page or two back on the IC, I used them towards the end of the second fight when Srosski was getting beat badly, yet I rolled well enough I probably did not need to spend them. 

If you decide to spend them, most of the time you dont need them. If you dont want to spend them, then you wind up having your dice dig you a nice big hole. 

You get them back by doing heroic actions. You usually get some more at the end of the adventure. You probably do not want to spend them unless the action really matters to you, as your character is about to die, and you might be able to knock out your opponent.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> You probably do not want to spend them unless the action really matters to you, as your character is about to die, and you might be able to knock out your opponent.




Or if your horrible piloting rolls are going to cause a torpedo to explode and kill all of your companions.


----------



## HolyMan (May 1, 2010)

HAHA  My most excellent/lucky roll has you believeing your save on your porch back home. Should I up the speed to 2/3 impulse???

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> HAHA  My most excellent/lucky roll has you believeing your save on your porch back home. Should I up the speed to 2/3 impulse???




Why don't you just go to warp?


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2010)

"Warp One, aye captain." Benson... opps wrong thread.  

HM


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2010)

Alright, I am in need of assitance. Forgive my being naive, but this will be my first Star Trek roll and I'm a little confused.

Here are some of Winters' engineering skills:

Engineering - Systems Engineering (Transporter/Replicators/Computer/Communications/Weapons/Sensor) 2(3/4/3/3/3) 

My problem is I have 6 numbers for 7 skills, and if I follow the logic: Systems Engineering - 2, Transporter - 3, Replicators - 4, etc; that leaves me with Sensor being empty. So I'm wondering if I'm missing a number there or if Transporter should be the 2 skill.

Then I roll the appropriate d6 (if it's a 3 then it's 3d6) add my highest to my score (so a high roll of 5 + 3 = 8) unless I get a 6 on the first roll then it's a drama-die and I add that 6 plus my highest plus my skill?

I could be waaaaaaay off.


----------



## knightemplar (May 5, 2010)

Engineering - Systems Engineering (Transporter & Replicators/Computer/Communications/Weapons/Sensor) 2(3/4/3/3/3) 

2 For any of the engineering skills not listed here. 

4 for computer

3 for transporter & replicators (They are considered one skill), communications, weapons, and sensors. 

Engineering is an Intellect skill. So you would roll 3d6 for the Intellect Stat on your intellect on your character sheet. 

If the first number comes up as a 6, you take the two highest numbers. If it does not you take the highest number rolled on the 3d6. Such as if you got a 6,5,1 then you take 11. If you got 3,6,5 then you take just the 6. If the first number is a 1, then you take the highest number and subtract 1. 

Once you have the numbers, you take the number you rolled then add your skill level. Since this is transporters then it would be a 3. Then you add in any other bonuses, such as spending courage points or having some one aid you (which gets you a +2 to the roll). 

So on the first example of the roll where the 6 was rolled in the drama die spot, you would have a 11 +3 for skill level for a total of 14.

On the second example of the roll ,where the 6 was the highest, but not in the drama die spot, you would have 6 for the roll, then +3 for your skill level. 

If you spend courage points, you can spend up to 4 to modify any single roll. If you go for the aid option, who ever is aiding you, will need to roll over an 8 on the same skill roll first. If they do that, then you add a +2 bonus to your skill roll. 

On aiding someone, first the person that is aiding must have the skill to aid. Second they must be with you. It is very hard to aid someone from across the ship, especially if you can not see what they are doing. 

Such as for this, you might want to go to the transporter room and do the skill roll and have the chief aid you. This is a suggestion. 

Does this help any?


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Does this help any?




This helps greatly.

Since I have Engineering Aptitude +3 (gain an extra die roll when making any engineering skill test), would that mean I'm rolling 4d6?

And how many courage points can I use? I know I can do up to 4, but how often can I use this before it runs out?


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2010)

Too...many...numbers! Argggg!

:d


----------



## knightemplar (May 5, 2010)

Ethandrew, yes you do get to add an extra die for that. I typed out 45 minutes of a response on Courage Points, Renown and Experience but then Enworld was no longer reachable and I lost everything I was posting.

I will type it out again in the morning or tomorrow. Here is the short version for right now. 

The courage points are awarded per scene. Everyone will get Courage Points, Renown Points and Experience Points when we reach Starbase 39 Sierra. The next time they will be awarded will be after the Gorn mission. 

You get to roll the 4 dice because of your Intellect and the Engineering Aptitude. My suggestion to you, is go over to transporter room and have Chief Nakamura aid you for another +2 bonus to your roll. I had a nice section on how to aid another's roll as part of the data I lost. 

It was my fault for not copying it to the clipboard before i hit Submit Reply.


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Ethandrew, yes you do get to add an extra die for that. I typed out 45 minutes of a response on Courage Points, Renown and Experience but then Enworld was no longer reachable and I lost everything I was posting.
> 
> I will type it out again in the morning or tomorrow. Here is the short version for right now.
> 
> ...




Such is life at EN World. I've learned from yours and others mistakes and I type everything out that has a lot of detail elsewhere then copy any paste it in. I'm going to post IC after this, so here goes!


----------



## knightemplar (May 6, 2010)

*Courage Points*

The big thing to remember here, is that you must spend Courage Points to get them back. They are supposed to be rare awards.

Courage Points are regained in 4 different ways:

1) Dramatically Appropriate Actions: If a character spends Courage Points to accomplish dramatically appropriate actions, the Narrator can reward him Courage Points at the end of the scene. For example, a Starfleet security officer who spends Courage Points at a critical moment to defuse a hostage situation, circumvent an anti-intrusion system to a top secret Romulan weapons lab, or other actions that moves the plot of the adventure forward can earn back Courage Points. The more impressive or difficult the task the character accomplishes, the more Courage Points are awarded. 

_Guidelines_

Stopping an enemy from performing an undesired action (firing a phaser, for example) 1 point

Stopping an enemy from performing a series of undesired actions (such as preventing an enemy from fleeing the area and rendezvouing with a shuttlecraft) 2 points

Thwarting an enemy's master plan 3-4 points

2) Effective Roleplaying: The Narrator should reward the player by acting in a manner consistent with the character's personality and motivations, allowing them to recover Courage Points. For example, a Ferengi grifter should recieve Courage Points for successfully completing Fast Talk, Charm or Gaming rolls in dramatically important scenes. 

3) Heroic Sacrifice: If the character suffers severe injury or extreme personal loss in order to protect or help his comrades, or to farther the group's overall mission. 

4) Characters can buy additional Courage Points with experience points. The cost is 5 experience points for 1 Courage Point. 

*Experience Points*

As an example experience points are awarded at the end of a mission. If the characters accomplished the goal(s) of the episode they get 1 to 2 points (depending on the length of the mission longer ones can easily get 5-6 points). If they accomplished the goal in an exemplary and clever fashion add an extra point. Characters that were roleplayed well, get another 1 to 2 experience points. If characters did or accomplished something that was of extraordinary service or benefit to Starfleet or the Federation and its citizens, or which required great personal sacrifice on the characters part get awarded another 1 to 2 points. If the characters triumphed over overwhelming odds or overcame tremendous obstacles then they get another point. 

In relation to our game, the shake down cruise is considered one scene/mission, then it is followed up with the Gorn crisis. 

*Renown Rewards*

First, let me explain what each one of the renowns mean:

_Initiative_ covers risk-taking, experimentalism, boldness and a willingness to disobey orders. Characters with high Initiative are seen as mavericks or daredevils.

_Aggression_ covers the willingness to resort to violence or the threat of violence to solve a problem. Characters with high aggression are seen as hotheads and warmongers.

_Skill_ covers personal skill, ability, competence, resourcefulness and similiar traits. "Hands on" engineers like LaForge or Scott, or brilliant tacticians such as Picard possess a high skill renown. 

_Discipline_ covers the character's conformity and consideration for the larger group and its rules and restrictions. Repeatedly violating orders for selfish personal gain is usually percieved as negative discipline, although if such a violation results in a success for other as for the group, negative discipline can be tied to positive Initative.

_Openness_ is the willingness to consider and adapt to the views of others, to invite external input, and to be influenced by foreign influence. Negative Openness connotes Xenophobia, chauvinism, or other cultural conservatism. 

Renown is used for a couple of different things. Below are examples of how it is used.

1) How Starfleet Officers and other non player characters react to you. Here are a couple of examples below, trying to show what the different renown means. 

Say Lt. Commander Winters is taking a vacation on Risa when he meets another engineer there. I check his renown at the bottom of his character sheet. On a successful renown check depending on what discipline the renown is. Since Steven's is mostly skill. "Arent you Lt. Commander Steven Winters of the Ascendant. I heard you speak at the last conference on Delta Thera II about your theories on improvements to the warp core systems." Which might start a character interaction with the NPC if the player wanted to. 

Or say, Lt. Commander Hale is being introduced to a Talarian. If his renown is really high in aggresion the Talarian might become afraid of Jonas as the supposed butcher of Talarian III. 

With Dr. Crescent, if he had higher renown in Openness, then some of the patients would treat him as a bar tender and tell him all of their problems. An example of this, is that Benson was known for running the race. I treated that as his Aggression and Skill reknown. 

There is also a seperate renown for your ship judged on the following terms. 

_Accomplishment_ is a general measure of what the ship and crew have accomplished to date. 

_Force_ is usually gained when a ship has participated in many battles.

_Science_ describes the ship's scientific exploits and discoveries.

_Innovation_ measures the ship's reputation for design innovation and cutting edge technology. 

Here are examples of some well known ships:

_USS Enterprise - D_
Accomplishment: 46
Force: 15
Science: 19
Innovation:11
Total: 91 (base renown 9)

_USS Defiant_
Accomplishment: 25
Force: 18
Science: 3
Innovation: 20
Total: 66 (base renown 6)

2) Awards and Commendations: Depending on what happens on a mission, and the player actions. 
Say Lt. Commander Hale stops an ambassador from being assassinated on the planet, while the rest of the crew was on the ship. Jonas would wind up getting a large renown award and would probably be getting a award from it. Since Jonas is trained as a security officer, and was in that function when the incident occured. It would be a skill renown award and maybe an award like the Silver Palm with Cluster or the Grankite Order of Tactics. 

Other renown such as Initiative. Steven sees a major problem with the warp core injection systems and how they were designed. He spends the next couple of months coming up with a better way of doing it. This would probably be an Initiative and Skill renown award that might earn Steven another award like the Angry Mechanic one he just got on Utopia Planitia. 

3) Promotion and Rank: Renown is used to track whether you are offered promotions. Once you buy your rank in character creation, it stays that way until you hit certain marks of renown and skill combined. 

As an example to be promoted to a Lt. Commander, you must have a total of 25 renown (15 of it in Starfleet favored aspects of Discipline, Skill and Openness); 3 skill levels in the primary skill of their department, 2 skill levels in at least two other departmental skills, 1 skill level in the primary skill of another department. Any rank above that just gets more expensive. 


I will fold some of this onto the Ascendant thread later. Also in the first post of each of the threads, should be links back to the other threads such as OOC, IC, and the Ascendant thread itself.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2010)

Post a link to those rules somewhere in the first post of this thread and we can all go back to it in about three months when we ask again how courage points are used. LOL 

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Post a link to those rules somewhere in the first post of this thread and we can all go back to it in about three months when we ask again how courage points are used. LOL




I really just need to pull my rulebook out of mothballs and read through it. I'm thinking that could help if one of us players understood these things well.


----------



## knightemplar (May 6, 2010)

I will put the rules into the Ascendant thread under the Experience Point costs post. I will move it probably over the weekend. 



Be my guest Rhun, if you see anything that you and I need to talk about, let me know. It has been a while since I have played it myself.


----------



## knightemplar (May 8, 2010)

The renown, experience and courage rules have been moved to the Ascendant thread. For the moment, they are currently the last post in the thread.


----------



## knightemplar (May 12, 2010)

I am going to be gone for the next couple of days. My brother in the military is stopping over on leave. 

I will probably do my next posting on Monday-ish.


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2010)

Have a great weekend and tell your brother thanks from one guy who loves his freedoms. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> I am going to be gone for the next couple of days. My brother in the military is stopping over on leave.
> 
> I will probably do my next posting on Monday-ish.





Have a great time. And tell your brother thank you for me, for his service to our country!


----------



## knightemplar (May 17, 2010)

My brother thanked you for your good wishes. Thanks.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

YW, kt hope you had a grand weekend. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> My brother thanked you for your good wishes. Thanks.






Hope you had a great time, KT!


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> OOC: Sorry for delay... I blame Red Dead Redemption




How is RD Redemption, Blackrat? I played through RD Revolver, and I didn't think it was all that great.

Personally, I'm hooked on Gears of War 2 right now.


----------



## knightemplar (May 26, 2010)

sorry, guys. I know I am running behind. Work is just beating on me, trying to close out for the year.


----------



## Blackrat (May 27, 2010)

Rhun said:


> How is RD Redemption, Blackrat? I played through RD Revolver, and I didn't think it was all that great.
> 
> Personally, I'm hooked on Gears of War 2 right now.




As far as I know, Redemption is nothing like Revolver (never played it but I've read a couple reviews). Eventhough the gamecompany claims loudly that RDR is not GTA with horses I have to say it really is. And it's a GOOD thing  I love the game. It's like what's best in San Andreas, thrown to the "wild" west and added a ton of distractions to keep you busy. My first day I spent hours just hunting without even noticing the time flying by.

The only problems I think it has is that it seems to have some glitches. Personally I have only seen one (an invisible person I bumbed to accidentally), but the game forums claim there are quite a few. And that it seems a bit short to me. But that could really be a case of distorted time sense, as I've clocked over 40 hours in under a week


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> sorry, guys. I know I am running behind. Work is just beating on me, trying to close out for the year.




No worries, KT. Take your time.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> As far as I know, Redemption is nothing like Revolver (never played it but I've read a couple reviews). Eventhough the gamecompany claims loudly that RDR is not GTA with horses I have to say it really is. And it's a GOOD thing  I love the game. It's like what's best in San Andreas, thrown to the "wild" west and added a ton of distractions to keep you busy. My first day I spent hours just hunting without even noticing the time flying by.




With that said, it sounds more like GUN and a lot less like Red Dead Revolver (which was just sort of a western themed shooter in my opinion). If it is like GTA with horse, though, then I'm totally in!



Blackrat said:


> And that it seems a bit short to me. But that could really be a case of distorted time sense, as I've clocked over 40 hours in under a week




Short games are always a drawback. But 40 hours doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Blackrat (May 28, 2010)

Rhun said:


> With that said, it sounds more like GUN and a lot less like Red Dead Revolver (which was just sort of a western themed shooter in my opinion). If it is like GTA with horse, though, then I'm totally in!



Yeah, in that case, I'm pretty sure you'd enjoy this 


> Short games are always a drawback. But 40 hours doesn't seem too bad.



It really doesn't  I think my views for it being short is due to having played that 40+ hours in just few days. So it has taken me ONLY a week to get from start to nearly the ending, and that's why it feels short. But then some other games that I've played only an hour or two per day but that have lasted only 24 hours have felt much longer because it's taken more days to play  So, as I said, I think my perception is distorted with this


----------



## knightemplar (May 30, 2010)

I saw the game, but I don't have any of the consoles. I just play on the PC. I am only sorry it was not released for the PC, as it looked like fun. 

Though I was looking at this one. Alpha Protocol from Obsidian Games. I liked Icewind Dale 2, and Neverwinter Nights 2 that they did. I do like espionage also.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been reading the reviews for Alpha Protocol, they have been averaging about 60/100. I will probably pass on it then. 

They say its highly buggy. One of the supposed devs posted anonymously and said that the systems were unworkable and the program manager would not listen to his co-workers when they told them certain systems would not work.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

Bummer. I had read some great things in some Gamer Magazines (last year, though) about Alpha Protocol. I was really excited for it to come out.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Just so you know, starting next week's friday (25th) I will be on vacation for five weeks. That's until the start of august. I will have internet, but I will not be online nearly as much. I'll try to post in every game at least once a week.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Just so you know, starting next week's friday (25th) I will be on vacation for five weeks. That's until the start of august. I will have internet, but I will not be online nearly as much. I'll try to post in every game at least once a week.




Sounds like a nice vacation! Have fun, my friend!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry a second time around KT, 

Yeah I hate dropping out of a game that has been going awhile but like I said I have alot of projects I wish to start and a new hybird homebrewed system I want to play. 

And I haven't the time, so have to drop those games I don't really have rules for. 

Hope you all have a blast against the Gorn, and I'll see you in the threads.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sure we'll see you about HM!


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 27, 2010)

As I said on the other thread HM, you are always welcome back if you can find the time.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey KT, I'm kind of clueless as to what Hale should be doing right now...should he be returning to the bridge?


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 28, 2010)

You can go ahead and report up to the Commodore. Lt. Morrow will call you when she gets the console put together again.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> You can go ahead and report up to the Commodore. Lt. Morrow will call you when she gets the console put together again.




Sweet, I'll get an IC post up.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 3, 2010)

I am going to try to get Admiral Sa'avik's briefing up tomorrow or Sunday. Does anyone want me to pause at certain points for questions or wait for questions at the end?


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 6, 2010)

I am having problems editing and posting currently. I keep timing out. I will continue as soon as I am able.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> I am having problems editing and posting currently. I keep timing out. I will continue as soon as I am able.




No worries, KT. I think we've all experienced that before!


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 9, 2010)

Really long briefing post. 

Take a little time to read it and go ahead and ask your questions to the admiral.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Hale's main concern is maintaining security on the ship, so he definitely needs to know how many Gorn are going to be coming aboard. He'll also be keen on watching them, making sure there are no saboteurs or assassins among them...aiming at either Federation assets or the other Gorn.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 12, 2010)

Any more questions before I wrap up the briefing?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

None from Hale.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 17, 2010)

I will wrap up the briefing over the weekend. 

By the way next Tuesday is the one year anniversary for the IC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> I will wrap up the briefing over the weekend.
> 
> By the way next Tuesday is the one year anniversary for the IC thread.




Sweet! On both counts.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 11, 2010)

Rhun, I was not complaining. I just wanted to give people some time to post. I did not want to post huge ones back to back without asking anyone if they wanted to do something in between. I was just updating when I was going to try and start the dinner posts then.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Rhun, I was not complaining. I just wanted to give people some time to post. I did not want to post huge ones back to back without asking anyone if they wanted to do something in between. I was just updating when I was going to try and start the dinner posts then.




No worries. I just feel bad because my posting frequency has gone way down. Real life has been pretty hectic.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2010)

Just giving a little bumpski to the OOC thread. Keeping it on the radar and all.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to apologise my dissappearance, which is due to many reasons. First, around January, ENW became completely unresponsive for over a week for me, and after that it's been so slow that it simply takes away my interest of visiting here. The new visuals contribute to that loss of interest as does the change of mood that I feel that creeped to ENW somewhere along last year. Topple in my personal life that's been ups and downs and so, I don't like to come here anymore...

This was by far my favorite on ENW that I can remember. Thank you for it, and sorry to let you hanging. See you guys if I ever decide to return.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2011)

Good to hear from you Blackrat. I can certainly relate...my posting was extremely sporadic last year between flaky EN World response and my personal life. Wishing you the best, my friend!


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to be posting so late. 

Blackrat, you are more than welcome back anytime you feel like it.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2011)

knightemplar said:


> Sorry to be posting so late.
> 
> Blackrat, you are more than welcome back anytime you feel like it.





And you're waiting on me over in the IC, right? Oops. I'll post ASAP!


----------

